# advent 7201 screen



## Catriona (Oct 23, 2008)

my screen on my laptop advent 7201 is blank, it powers up just doesn't show any pic. any suggestions.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

The top suspect here is usually the inverter, and maybe the backlight tube.

Look closely at it in the light and see if you see a shadowy image of the screen contents. If so, the backlight isn't coming on.

There are many places you can buy the parts to fix backlight issues, I've repaired a couple of LCD monitors for not much money.


----------

